# Fish disease contagious to humans



## dwono (Jan 27, 2007)

Fish can get ill from parasitic and bacterial infections, so can humans.
But can humans contract fish diseases from handling sick fish?
I know fish TB is contagious to humans who have open cuts, how about other diseases?

How about if you don't have open cuts & you're handling sick fish, and you don't wash your hands properly or something?


----------



## weister42 (Apr 30, 2006)

dwono said:


> Fish can get ill from parasitic and bacterial infections, so can humans.
> But can humans contract fish diseases from handling sick fish?
> I know fish TB is contagious to humans who have open cuts, how about other diseases?
> 
> How about if you don't have open cuts & you're handling sick fish, and you don't wash your hands properly or something?


Today I was moving stuff in the tank with an open wound from working on my car, and my piranha has body fungus.

So I hope not.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

I would think as long as you aren't eating your fish raw or drinking your tank water, you should be fine. Always wash your hands after handling aquarium stuff!


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

And wear gloves if you're susceptible to diseases or have a weakened immune system.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Wingman said:


> Fish can get ill from parasitic and bacterial infections, so can humans.
> But can humans contract fish diseases from handling sick fish?
> I know fish TB is contagious to humans who have open cuts, how about other diseases?
> 
> How about if you don't have open cuts & you're handling sick fish, and you don't wash your hands properly or something?


Today I was moving stuff in the tank with an open wound from working on my car, and my piranha has body fungus.

So I hope not.
[/quote]

Haha lol oh shoot did somebody say NOT to drink tank water when you have sick fish???


----------

